# CS from dishnetwork



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been trying to get this 622 install problem fixed for a month 2.5 hours just tonight.Then I find out they had it all sit up wrong so they cancell my install of April 9 now they say it will be done on March 8th told the guy that I have not receaved my 622 yet was told that they would bring it with them that they do not ship them so who knows now they have shut off all my channels and told me I have to make a payment even tho they took it out of my 299.00 creditand have never sent me a bill.
Think I may just call back and cancell tired of Dish


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

Well just got off phone again to E* Dishnetwork and they have changed my install to April 9th again cause they do ship it to you. One more problem and they are gone... person could not understand why I would be upset after 3.5 hours on the phone.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck canary I spent about 40 hours on the phone with CSR.


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

I know then last night they cut my programming of course they said I had not paid my bill only thing is they took it out of my 299.99 now not enough to cover the 622 when if ever installed then told me they do not send billing when you have a credit so how was I suppose to know that.How they got top award for CS I will never know.Must cost alot to buy it.


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

Just to let everyone know sometimes it does help to e-mail the CEO to let them know how bad things are being done.Just received a call from Corporate Head Quarters they change my date to March 28th he gaurenteed the 622 would be here in time.All I can say is thanks


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My bill looks like it's going to be a confusing situation too. I noticed that I did not get a bill this month. Online it shows I had a credit balance because of the $299 payment from billing my credit card for the 622 upgrade. So, they took my monthly payment out of the credit balance and did not bill me. Now that my 622 is activated, I should now owe them for this month but they did not bill me even for the pre-upgrade amount...


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

You have to make them send it or go online and just make a payment by check do not think there is a charge.Just went to check what was on HD and noticed no HD called was told they forgot to turn it back on said the only way to get it now was to cancel March 28th install reschedule thats when I said no way was I going thru that again they gave me a credit was that nice or what seeing I already payed for it.Will call the guy back at Corporate tomorrow.I let him know how many people were upset with the way they have done this 622 release and the way their CS has failed.


----------

